# Wasp & hornet spray



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think we all rely on an effective stinging insect killer. I am sure I am not the only one who's been surprised by the little bastards on the back side of a shutter, or under an eave and have damn near fallen, not from being stung but from the fear of being stung.

I've used sprays that piss them off quicker than killing them. And even a product recently bought did not impress me twenty years ago. But they must have changed the formula.

We had a rather sizable paper wasp nest in a Rhodie. I tormented them for a few days. Shot it full of BB's and a arrow. Knocked it apart with a pipe. And sprayed it with ammonia. Finally decided to stop toying with them before my karma ran out.

I bought a can of this:











One good long spray (about half the can) last evening, and tonight this is what they looked like:










notice how they were caught frozen in time, like the residents of Pompey trying to escape the onslaught of hot ash and gases of Vesuvius. 

I recommend this product.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paper wasps out here look nasty but will pretty much leave you alone if you do the same - of course that can't always be the case. Yellow Jackets are another story. Those f---ers are just plain MEAN! We put out baited traps for them in the spring in the hopes of trapping the queens which will pretty much eliminate them in your immediate area.

Few years back I was rebuilding the back fence and a 2x4 bounced into the neighbors' yard and hit a railroad tie retaining wall. Turned out there was a yellow jacket nest in the end of one of the ties. By the time I realized it and made it the ten yards to the door I'd gotten stung seven times. Did I already say that they are mean little f---ers?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

My van is always stocked with Wasp spray. I find them under eaves all the time. It's best to hit them early in the morning when they're not active. If you miss a few they will return and buzz around their old hive for a week or so while you're trying to work. They're usually pissed too!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes Dan, *I* know paper wasps are "benign", but please convince the WW of that. She refused to go out that door by the Rhodie. 

ALSO, the other day while mowing the lawn, something got in under my hearing protectors and stung the bejeezus out of my ear. Still hurts. I declared war on all stinging insects.

And we all know how mean yellow jackets are. I revel in any slow death I can inflict on them.

LA, this week has been warm, so they've still been active in the early AM. I hit them at night when I was hoping they had all returned to the nest - or what was left of it. But you are correct, in the cool mornings is the best time. 

what spray do you use and find effective?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Man! I've had bad luck this year. 

The worst was not noticing a hive (or whatever they call it) in the door frame of a old garage and me kicking some weeds while wiggling the door shut. 

My ankles just lit up on fire. 8 stings. 

Put a shop vac to those mofo's. Ridgid shop vac, not a Festool....I wanted to take them down dirty like.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You jackets get the meanest just before the season turns, I think they know they are going to die.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You jackets get the meanest just before the season turns, I think they know they are going to die.


Get really aggressive for meat too. Some places this time of year we can't even go camping at because they are so bad.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Arg. Flashing back to last month, every corner of a 2 story house had big-ish yellow jacket nests. We hit them with ACE brand spray ( not strong enough IMO) and returning po'd YJs tormented us. Dangerous to be trying to kill a flying bug with your hat. One of my guys did that, killed a few, and didnt realize the dead bug juice attracts other YJs, so he kept getting nailed.

When I was 12, I ran over a wasp nest with a mower, I got about 50 stings on my ankle. So many in certain spots the skin turned black. Good times.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CORRECTION:

those were "bald-faced hornet" or "white-faced hornet"











paper wasps are:










which looks like a damn yellow jacket to me


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

daArch said:


> what spray do you use and find effective?


Of the 3 or 4 I’ve tried. They all seem about the same. 20’ spray, etc. 

I do think they are slowly mutating... it's just a matter of time before the spray will be ineffective.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://youtu.be/K2Qn_LkOhGg


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I got stung Friday. 30 years of painting, and that was the first time I've ever been stung on the job.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

nEighter said:


> http://youtu.be/K2Qn_LkOhGg


Lol - that would take care of a lot of the wood prep too!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RRP be damned!


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

WD 40 works nicely. Use the straw for reach.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had them all around me yesterday on a 24 ft ladder and I was swinging my hat and brush so often my buddy told me to get on the ground and he would finish the high stuff . The buggers were landing on my bare legs...buzzing around my ears...but not stinging but rather searching for food I guess as I /we never ran across a nest while we did the building and they were everywhere . It was a bakery/coffeeshop and that one particular wall was sunny all day and there were a lot of flies around too ! I think they were Yellow Jackets...we always call them Hornets around this area . 

I ran across a nest in the ground of Bumble Bees a week ago at home here while picking up some dead branches that I had trimmed up the week before....the buggers chased me for a few hundred feet with me flailing my arms and swinging my hat at them before they gave up....an that was a good thing because I was out of puff at that point . I never got stung though LOL . Conclusion...they all scare the living crap out of me and I am dead serious on that !!! :yes:

Geesh...I was just informed by my other half that there might be a nest under the deck as she said they were flying around a lot yesterday . LOL...just be my luck it is in a hard to spray spot . The devils also like setting up shop in the BBQ...


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

This problem get’s so bad in the summer that I think it may be worthwhile to spray houses a few weeks before starting the job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> This problem get’s so bad in the summer that I think it may be worthwhile to spray houses a few weeks before starting the job.


Tell the HO that you will arrive 1/2 hour before sunrise one week before job start and sweep the premises of enemy intruders. So if they see a strange man at their bedroom window at 5:00 AM with masks and netting on and what looks like a spray can in his hands, it's only you :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> You jackets get the meanest just before the season turns, I think they know they are going to die.


 You mean yo! jackets.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> I had them all around me yesterday on a 24 ft ladder and I was swinging my hat and brush so often my buddy told me to get on the ground and he would finish the high stuff . The buggers were landing on my bare legs...buzzing around my ears...but not stinging but rather searching for food I guess as I /we never ran across a nest while we did the building and they were everywhere . It was a bakery/coffeeshop and that one particular wall was sunny all day and there were a lot of flies around too ! I think they were Yellow Jackets...we always call them Hornets around this area .
> 
> I ran across a nest in the ground of Bumble Bees a week ago at home here while picking up some dead branches that I had trimmed up the week before....the buggers chased me for a few hundred feet with me flailing my arms and swinging my hat at them before they gave up....an that was a good thing because I was out of puff at that point . I never got stung though LOL . Conclusion...they all scare the living crap out of me and I am dead serious on that !!!
> 
> Geesh...I was just informed by my other half that there might be a nest under the deck as she said they were flying around a lot yesterday . LOL...just be my luck it is in a hard to spray spot . The devils also like setting up shop in the BBQ...


 Wow you really played those suckers out!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I think we all rely on an effective stinging insect killer. I am sure I am not the only one who's been surprised by the little bastards on the back side of a shutter, or under an eave and have damn near fallen, not from being stung but from the fear of being stung.
> 
> I've used sprays that piss them off quicker than killing them. And even a product recently bought did not impress me twenty years ago. But they must have changed the formula.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I found out a few years back I was allergic to hornets. I have never had as bad a reaction to a sting as I did the day I found out. Now when I get stung I try to put ice on it and it will reduce the swelling some. It usually takes three to four days for most of the swelling to go down.

I just finishes a metal barn roof. My sprayer hose hit the area over there nest and one got my arm. My arm was twice the size of the other by the end of the day.

I am so paranoid now when I see any stinging insect on the job.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

As a fellow east coaster (now all genus are the meanest), RAID. 

I have taken out dozens of nests this year, culminating with a large and previously unknown population of white face hornets (they are the meanest of all) which had taken up population behind the roof drip edge of my own house, and met their untimely eviction when I was working on fascia last saturday. It took a whole can to subdue them over the course of 6 hours. RAID. I purchase it at my local hardware store.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mudbone said:


> You mean yo! jackets.


Yet another typo made it past quality control.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> As a fellow east coaster (now all genus are the meanest), RAID.
> 
> I have taken out dozens of nests this year, culminating with a large and previously unknown population of white face hornets (they are the meanest of all) which had taken up population behind the roof drip edge of my own house, and met their untimely eviction when I was working on fascia last saturday. It took a whole can to subdue them over the course of 6 hours. RAID. I purchase it at my local hardware store.


For some reason I have a slight inclination you enjoyed those 6 hours :thumbup: 

there was a bomb we used back in the early 80's that knocked them dead INSTANTLY. I can't remember the name. But one of the main ingredients was ETHER. Well maybe it didn't kill them instantly, just knocked 'em out until the poison killed them.

This sho-fly does a comparable job, and besides, it's made in Mass. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> For some reason I have a slight inclination you enjoyed those 6 hours :thumbup:
> 
> there was a bomb we used back in the early 80's that knocked them dead INSTANTLY. I can't remember the name. But one of the main ingredients was ETHER. Well maybe it didn't kill them instantly, just knocked 'em out until the poison killed them.
> 
> This sho-fly does a comparable job, and besides, it's made in Mass. :thumbup:


Actually, at my own house, I am indifferent. If they get in my way, they have to go. The white faces were attacking the top of my ladder like little darts. It takes longer to play chess with 12 white faces than 50 yellow jackets. 

I am like the jack pauhl and stuff of LNE (Ladder Nuisance Elimination).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> For some reason I have a slight inclination you enjoyed those 6 hours :thumbup:
> 
> there was a bomb we used back in the early 80's that knocked them dead INSTANTLY. I can't remember the name. But one of the main ingredients was ETHER. Well maybe it didn't kill them instantly, just knocked 'em out until the poison killed them.
> 
> This sho-fly does a comparable job, and besides, it's made in Mass. :thumbup:


 Was the bomb called Bee-52?:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I got stung Friday. 30 years of painting, and that was the first time I've ever been stung on the job.


 By the homeowner?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> was the bomb called bee-52?:whistling2:


*market that !!!!*


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Carb cleaner works pretty good.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Carb cleaner works pretty good.


 
another bush killer:yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I get stung about once a year.

Is there a difference between a hornet and a wasp?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I get stung about once a year.
> 
> Is there a difference between a hornet and a wasp?


I didn't think so, but it's best to be careful about these matters...



*Hornets & Wasps*​Hornets and wasps are both stinging insects of the _Vespidae_ order, distant cousins of the ant. Like bees, hornets and wasps tend to set up their nests in trees under eaves, behind siding and in other unwanted locations around the home. Hornets and wasps are generally much more aggressive than bees, however, and pose a real risk to humans. In fact, thousands of people are killed every year in the United States due to allergic reactions to hornets and wasps. 


*
What is the difference between a hornet and a wasp?*

 Hornets and wasps are closely related; in fact, the hornet is a specific type of wasp. All hornets are wasps, and some wasps are hornets. One problem in distinguishing the two insects is that the terms "wasp" and "hornet" are somewhat generic. For example, what most people refer to as a "hornet" is actually a bald-faced hornet, which is a small subset of the wasp family. Hornets are generally a little bit rounder and fatter than wasps and can be more aggressive. Yellowjackets, comonly mistaken for bees because of their black and yellow coloring, are also a form of wasp.


*Wasps
*

 The most common wasps found in Michigan are the mud dauber and the paper wasp. The mud daubers are easily identifiable by the mud nests they build on the walls of garages, under eaves and in cracks and corners. The nests are composed of a series of cylindrical cells that are smoothed over to form a lemon-sized nest. Mud daubers are solitary wasps and are rarely aggressive, though they will sting if molested. Mud dauber nests can last for many years if left undisturbed and may be reused by other types of wasps. Mud daubers are predators and prey on spiders; their natural prey are the black and brown widow spiders.

 Paper wasps are 3/4 to 1 inch long and may be brown or black with yellow spots. They take their name from their nests, which are made from plant stem pieces and fibers of dead wood mixed together with the wasp's saliva to form a brown paper-like material from which they construct their nests. These nests are made up of several open combs with cells where young are reared, all connected to a single, thin stalk that anchors the nest. Paper wasps are very territorial and will attack people if they believe their nest is threatened. Paper wasp stings are particularly painful and can cause an anapylactic reaction in individuals allergic to wasp stings. Paper wasps build nests under any horizontal surface and arre often found on tree branches, overhangs, eaves of buildings, beams and supports in attics, garages, barns, sheds, and other similar places.

 Though paper wasps are predators, they will scavenge around areas where human food is present and often become unwelcome guests at outdoor events.


*Hornets*

 The bald-faced hornet is the most common Michigan hornet. The bald-faced hornet is about 3/4 an inch long and recognizable by the white pattern it bears on its face. They are common in both rural and urban areas and making their homes primarily in trees. Like paper wasps, the bald-faced hornet will make paper-like nests out of wood fibers and saliva; unlike paper wasp nests, however, bald-face hornet nests can grow to extreme sizes, sometimes becoming larger than a football. Bald-faced hornets are more aggressive than wasps or yellowjackets. They will often sting without much provocation and, like wasps, can sting repeatedly. Because of the danger inherent in disturbing bald-faced hornets, removal of their nests should be left to pest control professionals.



*Yellow jackets*


 Yellow jackets are another common stinging insect. There are different kinds of yellow jackets that have different behaviors. *German yellow jackets* have much more in common with bees than other yellow jackets. They build large complex hives in wall cavities and ceilings that can reach 12 feet in length. The most common location for these hives is on a vertical section of dry wall under the attic insulation. Property owners usually discover the yellow jackets after the colony's workers have chewed through the dry wall and gotten into living quarters; this is a natural result of hive expansion. The workers chew up the dry wall and mix it with saliva to make a paper-like product used to build the hive. 

*Common yellow jackets*, on the other hand, have much more in common with wasps and are treated as such. The common yellow jacket builds small (1-12 inch wide) flat and open celled hives under overhanging structures. Ground hives are built by a third species found in northeastern United States, the *Eastern yellow jacket*. Eastern yellow jacket colonies can reach numbers upwards of five thousand yellow jackets. Most of these hives start out as natural depressions in the soil, or old abandoned ground burrows dug by rodents and other small mammals. As the hive grows, the workers expand the hive by burrowing through the soil around the original borrow. This activity loosens up the soil, creating a natural sinkhole 1-2 feet deep and 1-2 feet wide. If stepped on the burrow will often collapse, resulting in an eruption of yellow jackets that swarm the surprised bystander.

  In either case, yellow jackets can be unpredictable and are extremely aggressive when provoked. Yellow jackets have painful stings and in some cases may be deadly. Yellow jackets can carry anaerobic bacteria on their stingers, which the yellow jackets pick up from frequent visits to landfills, sewage, or damp manure. The sting can result in blood poisoning in the victim. If you discover a ground hive make sure to keep all pets and children well out of harms way until the hive has been removed or exterminated. Because of their aggressive nature, it is best to call a pest control professional when dealing with yellow jackets. Creature Control technician Tim Rea says, "I've done yellow jacket removal in Howell, Ann Arbor, Lansing and all over southeast Michigan. I can definitely say that they are the most aggressive stinging insect. Tackling a hive of yellow jackets is not something you want to do on your own, especially if the hive is in a wall or behind siding."


 For more help in identifying the wasps and hornets of Michigan, please see this site from the University of Michigan Department of Zoology.


*Facts on stings & allergies*

*Anaphylaxis*

 Any stinging insect can trigger an anaphylactic reaction in a human. Anaphylaxis is an acute hypersensitivity reaction brought on by the exposure to a certain allergens; approximately 1,500 people per year die from anaphylactic reactions. It is estimated that 10-15% of the population may be "at risk" of anaphylaxis. It is difficult to determine if one is at risk or not, since persons can develop anaphylaxis over time; a person who was not allergic to bee and wasp stings as a youth may become so as they get older. Whenever you are stung by a wasp or bee, monitor your condition carefully and always be prepared to seek medical attention if circumstances warrant it. Signs of an anaphylactic reaction are hives or rashes on the skin shortness of breath, abdominal pain, light-headedness and sweating. If you think you are having anaphylactic reaction, seek medical attention immediately.


*Wasp sting treatment/remedies*

What should you do if you get stung by a wasp or hornet? Provided you are not allergic to them and there is no danger of anaphylaxis, follow these simple steps:

1) Check to see if the wasp's stinger is still in your skin. Wasps will not leave their stingers behind unless they have been swatted and the stinger breaks off in your skin. If the stinger is still there, remove it with a pair of tweezers.

2) Cover the affected area with ice wrapped in a towel or a bag of frozen vegetables. Do not put ice directly on the skin, as this can cause an ice burn. Leave the ice in place for five minutes; this will reduce blood flow to the affected area and slow the defensive reaction of your body against the venom.

3) Ibuprofen or acetaminophen is helpful for reducing the pain. Calomine lotion can be applied to the affected area throughout the day to reduce itching. It is important not to itch or scratch the affected area, as this will spread the venom and slow the healing process. Benadryl is also helpful, either taken orally or applied topically to the sting.

4) One effective Native American remedy for wasp stings is to simply apply mud to the affected area for about 15 minutes. The mud helps to draw the venom out of the skin.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

oh brother

Thanks TJ

My most memorable sting, was on the back of my neck several years ago. (Not sure if it was a hornet or wasp.)

Hurt pretty bad...bad enough for me to still remember it anyhow.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> oh brother
> 
> Thanks TJ
> 
> ...





TJ Paint said:


> *Facts on stings & allergies*
> 
> *Anaphylaxis*
> 
> Any stinging insect can trigger an anaphylactic reaction in a human. Anaphylaxis is an acute hypersensitivity reaction brought on by the exposure to a certain allergens; approximately 1,500 people per year die from anaphylactic reactions. It is estimated that 10-15% of the population may be "at risk" of anaphylaxis. It is difficult to determine if one is at risk or not, since persons can develop anaphylaxis over time; a person who was not allergic to bee and wasp stings as a youth may become so as they get older. Whenever you are stung by a wasp or bee, monitor your condition carefully and always be prepared to seek medical attention if circumstances warrant it. Signs of an anaphylactic reaction are hives or rashes on the skin shortness of breath, abdominal pain, light-headedness and sweating. If you think you are having anaphylactic reaction, seek medical attention immediately.


I've had my share of these buggers fly by me at inconvenient times and places more than I'd like to remember... I have not been stung yet. Been quite lucky. The only time I've been stung was when I was running back a kickoff in a middleschool lunch time football game. 

Now, what I just learned for playing your research assistant Steve is that while somebody may not be allergic to stings at one point in their life, they could as time passes become allergic. That's something to keep in mind. Like always, thanks Steve for being there.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I've had my share of these buggers fly by me at inconvenient times and places more than I'd like to remember... I have not been stung yet. Been quite lucky. The only time I've been stung was when I was running back a kickoff in a middleschool lunch time football game.
> 
> Now, what I just learned for playing your research assistant Steve is that while somebody may not be allergic to stings at one point in their life, they could as time passes become allergic. That's something to keep in mind. Like always, thanks Steve for being there.


Great...yet another way for me to die. Seems like the older I get, the more things there are trying to hurry me off!

Hard to believe you haven't been stung since middle school. But if I remember correctly you mostly work inside. That would explain it.

I don't remember ever being stung when I wasn't working on an ext.

..cept for camping this year. But that was a bee.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Great...yet another way for me to die. Seems like the older I get, the more things there are trying to hurry me off!
> 
> Hard to believe you haven't been stung since middle school. But if I remember correctly you mostly work inside. That would explain it.
> 
> ...


I do about 50/50 int/ext. 

I've been lucky. Or maybe I don't smell as sweet as you...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I built a deck in Austin about 7 years ago for a client, they had a walk out basement and a 10 foot out existing deck that I ripped out. Framed out 25 feet and the tree in the back yard had a huge limb that needed to come down because it was in the way. I was standing on joists with no decking, 15 ft in the air and using my sawzall to cut through a roughly 15" diameter limb. Half way through, the whole branch snapped off because apparently the other side, which i could not see was rotted out. 

Enter an image of hell into the story. 

Apparently I cut through the mother of all red wasps nest. 

Here I was 15 ft over a sloped limestone shale back yard that terminated down in a ravine. No where to run cause its joists only. All i could do is stand there and take it. About a dozen or two stings later, standing as still as I could, they relented. That was the most miserable experience I have ever had with stinging creatures.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad you were able to take the pain...some might have fallen and broke their neck.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't remember ever being stung more than once in a day.

Nor do I remember ever not finding the nest and getting my revenge the next morning.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had one fly in my shirt and stung me 3 times one day when I was riding my motorbike as a teen....many years ago ! Just a few years ago I had a bumblebee fly right into the teeny weeny space between my motorcycle helmet and my ear...it was downright sticky situation at 60 MPH LOL...the bee died...I survived that one physically but the mental anguish took its toll !!! I also cannot drive a vehicle with a window down because when a bee flies in I go absolutely crazy until it is dead...and I tend to forget that I am still driving ! I am just out and out clean terrified of them ! :yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> I built a deck in Austin about 7 years ago for a client, they had a walk out basement and a 10 foot out existing deck that I ripped out. Framed out 25 feet and the tree in the back yard had a huge limb that needed to come down because it was in the way. I was standing on joists with no decking, 15 ft in the air and using my sawzall to cut through a roughly 15" diameter limb. Half way through, the whole branch snapped off because apparently the other side, which i could not see was rotted out.
> 
> Enter an image of hell into the story.
> 
> ...


You went from a" cut above" to a" brush above."


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wasps are evil!

Had one spear me in the forehead years back when I was spraying a generator box. I had a bad reaction and thought my skin was going to explode off my skull. Bad times.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and on the other side of the coin...

an old acquaintance was a bee keeper (honey) with an arthritic knee. He would purposefully take individual bees and have them sting the knee. Supposedly the stinger venom was therapeutic. 

Old wives tale? or applied science? I do not know.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> I had one fly in my shirt and stung me 3 times one day when I was riding my motorbike as a teen....many years ago ! Just a few years ago I had a bumblebee fly right into the teeny weeny space between my motorcycle helmet and my ear...it was downright sticky situation at 60 MPH LOL...the bee died...I survived that one physically but the mental anguish took its toll !!! I also cannot drive a vehicle with a window down because when a bee flies in I go absolutely crazy until it is dead...and I tend to forget that I am still driving ! I am just out and out clean terrified of them ! :yes:


 It's hard to be humble when theres a bumble!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> and on the other side of the coin...
> 
> an old acquaintance was a bee keeper (honey) with an arthritic knee. He would purposefully take individual bees and have them sting the knee. Supposedly the stinger venom was therapeutic.
> 
> Old wives tale? or applied science? I do not know.


 I actually had a friend that had a bumble bee get in his truck while he was 
parked and he rolled up the windows and would swat at it to make it mad and it would sting him.He told me afterwards he did it for the buzz!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

mudbone said:


> It's hard to be humble when theres a bumble!


I'd actually decided to not log in again tonight...then I read that.

F'n mudbone!

HA!


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

When I was in my early 20 s I had one of those phsyco little bastard yellow jacks fly straight into my eye,of course I closed my eye thus pinching it and it stung me right there in the corner of the eye near the tear duct.I took a minute to shake it off and kept working.The older guy I was working with started by asking if I was alright,then it was "oh yeah I can see where it stung you "then it was " hey you might want to get some ice on that".I finished the day and by about 6 that evening the right side of my face looked like I got stung by a Louisville Slugger.I actually took the next day off as my eye was swollen shut.Man I hate those things


----------



## Fogell (Nov 9, 2012)

If your still plagued by the memory of being attacked and want a little reinsurance for safety, you could always carry some wasp killer aerosol. Any will do, but I prefer this one: 



sorry, our terms of service forbid you to spam us like that. You're banned (too easy to catch when your home page is the same as the link you placed here.)


----------

